# boots with narrow heels???



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Might give the Nike and Celsius boots a shot as well as Salomon and DC


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Might give the Nike and Celsius boots a shot as well as Salomon and DC


thanks, i hope to be able to try on alot of boots this fall when my local shop gets in some, i just hate buying boots online then trying them, end up returning 5 pairs my luck! lol


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya you have the right idea by trying on a bunch of pairs first. Boots are the single most important item of your entire setup


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My DC Scouts have a nice tight heel. I know it's different for everyone, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a very narrow heel too and Salomon F22s are the only boots I've come across that fit and even with those I have to throw some J bars in after about 10 days riding.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Salomon has been the only brand I've found that really holds my heel in well. They've got a narrow heel, and also a material just in the heel that's soft, but also very clingy that helps as well. 32 Lashed were fairly narrow in the heel, but not as much as the Salomons I tried.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

DC's have narrow heels and sometimes K2's do...


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys, i know my shop here carries, DC,32,and celsius but im hoping to try on all these thats been suggested...hoping to find some salomon F20 or F22's


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

In Knoxville I believe Ralph Lonz carries Salomon boots. That is if your close to Knoxville?


----------



## Fash27 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have the same problem. i have yet to find a boot that holds my heel down. ive been told that i have a slightly wide foot which causes there to be extra room in the heel area? 32s have the best heel hold but have to switch because they were just too roomy and wide up front. the salomon dialogues i bought last year were a dream when i first got them but that all went down hill after some time. i ride strictly park so i dont want something as stiff as the f22s


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

snowvols said:


> In Knoxville I believe Ralph Lonz carries Salomon boots. That is if your close to Knoxville?


thanks, yeah im about 1hr 20min. from knoxville.... whats the name of the shop and where? i remember seeing "the board shop" there somewhere i think


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The board room is on Kingston Pike close to Beardon Hills. Ralph Lonz is off Ray Mears Blvd. Home Page

Their page is garbage but it is a decent shop. The board room doesnt have Salomon but the owner Nathan is super cool and when I lived in Knoxville thats where I always went. It's a cool shop just to hang out in.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fash27 said:


> i dont want something as stiff as the f22s


The F22s are pretty stiff out of the box, but man they break in nice. I've got about 70 days on mine now and they're about perfect. I think I'll probably get 150 days out of these boots. When they do wear out, I have another pair in the closet still in the box! What I may do this upcoming season is use my broken in ones as my freestyle boot and the new ones as my freeride boot.

Look into the F20s. I think they have a similar fit, but are softer out of the box.


----------



## Fash27 (Jul 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Look into the F20s. I think they have a similar fit, but are softer out of the box.


good stufd man, ill deff have to look into them this year. thanks.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the info everyone...guess ill be lookin for some salomon 
F22s & F20s and maybe some DC's to try on this fall


----------

